# Put up Videos on Youtube



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

So my real personality is to be really fun, as entertaining as possible, and goofy. I wanted to join the whole youtube community thing because I do think having my whole "tv show" is cool. I knew that I couldn't do it sober, so I came up with this concept.. I will sing - drunk! And be the DrunkSinger. So check out my channel, I feel very proud that I'm actually allowing myself to be on video to show the world. I would have NEVER done this before.. And the whole thing is, I'm allowed to suck because I was intoxicated :b

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=DrunkSinger


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Very funny! I've wanted to put stuff on youtube but I have a fear of my mom or dad somehow seeing it. 

You should do another video where you get up and do the robot, drunk of course.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome! Nice idea. I could see you becoming popular. It really is a novel concept.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

lol those were awesome!! :banana 

let me know if ya wanna do a drunken duet


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Love it! Especially the Hiccup Version of Beautiful Day LOL!!


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: re: Put up Videos on Youtube*



SAlovesme said:


> lol those were awesome!! :banana
> 
> let me know if ya wanna do a drunken duet


Haha sounds fun!

I got my first private message on youtube from a 51 year old man, I'll let you read it yourselves:

"I hope you suck dick better than you sing. Well, at least you look good. The fishnet stockings gave me a woody."

Geee...........


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

What a charming old man.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Put up Videos on Youtube*



darkangel said:


> I got my first private message on youtube from a 51 year old man, I'll let you read it yourselves:
> 
> "I hope you suck dick better than you sing. Well, at least you look good. The fishnet stockings gave me a woody."
> 
> Geee...........










some people should not be allowed internet use!! :lol


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

hrm yes...very trendy :lol 

Though I could think of a few less legal drugs that would make it alot more interesting :b


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

HHAHAAHA this is great. How does it make you feel that thousands of people have seen you sing?? 

:banana 

I request: "I will survive"


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Do Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## anxiouslittleme (Feb 17, 2006)

Hahaha! You are great!


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

way to go darkangel....you looked like you had a really good time making those....i never thought i'd see that side of you, but it was fun to watch. i agree with the previous person who said you should play your guitar on one/some in the future.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

neat


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Awesome! 

You need to play some guitar, too. I would if I had a webcam.


----------



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

awesome, were u really drunk though?? lolzz.. i like to sing real loud to my metal music, and putting it on youtube seems like a right direction in "performing" for others. i used to play guitar. this is a clip like 5(?) years ago or so. i know, the video and sound arn't in sync for some reason.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I would put a video up if
I had my own video camera, or used my family's camera, and knew how to work it
I knew how to transfer the videos onto the computer

Also I would look very awkward on screen. I know this by watching some old videos with me in them. So, I'm not sure if people would want to see that. I can't think of things to say on the spur of the moment. I guess I could talk about random stuff, but I would have to plan it ahead of time. I'd like to get a video on my account sometime if I had the means and ability to do it.

But congrats for getting a video up there.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes I was really drunk, you just didn't see the videos with my drink in them  I'm thinking of pulling my account.. I've been getting a lot of sexual messages.. Uhh I just wanted to maybe make some people laugh. Is hiccuping considered a fetish? ...... I'm thinking yes.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

how do you post videos on youtube?


----------

